# I don't miss him....



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

I had a good day today, it's been 6months since he left and I think I am in a better place. It's been up and down, but I feel ok now. I took the kids to our sister island for a few days, we did the movies and the mall. It was FUN we had a blast. I am looking forward to more happy days. I miss the intimacy but I don't miss him. Lol.


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

Good to know you are able to find peace as you go. Intimacy is something we all miss, even the married 

Keep having fun, focus on the future.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Thanks. I intend to be happy now, everyday.


----------

